# Making a track 100% from LEGOs!



## tzilla (Mar 22, 2021)

Super quick 2-minute video, my son and I recorded various plonks and plinks w/ LEGOs in a few different bowls, and on a thick cardboard gift boxj, I chopped up the recording and dragged about 80 nuggets into Kontakt - and I made a chill lofi track. The drums are just the raw sounds, even the kick...happy accident, I suppose. The bellsy sound was from a lego piece hitting a bowl, w/ reverb added. The most processing went into creating the low pad, made from stretching and tweaking a low bellsy hit. I'm using an Olympus LS-P2 stereo digital recorder - a big plus is that it's very compact for keeping in your pocket.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 22, 2021)

This is great!


----------



## tzilla (Mar 22, 2021)

el-bo said:


> This is great!


Thanks, el-bo!


----------



## robgb (Mar 22, 2021)

tzilla said:


> Super quick 2-minute video, my son and I recorded various plonks and plinks w/ LEGOs in a few different bowls, and on a thick cardboard gift boxj, I chopped up the recording and dragged about 80 nuggets into Kontakt - and I made a chill lofi track. The drums are just the raw sounds, even the kick...happy accident, I suppose. The bellsy sound was from a lego piece hitting a bowl, w/ reverb added. The most processing went into creating the low pad, made from stretching and tweaking a low bellsy hit. I'm using an Olympus LS-P2 stereo digital recorder - a big plus is that it's very compact for keeping in your pocket.



Pretty damn brilliant.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 22, 2021)

robgb said:


> Pretty damn brilliant.


we just bonded


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 22, 2021)

tzilla said:


> Super quick 2-minute video, my son and I recorded various plonks and plinks w/ LEGOs in a few different bowls, and on a thick cardboard gift boxj, I chopped up the recording and dragged about 80 nuggets into Kontakt - and I made a chill lofi track. The drums are just the raw sounds, even the kick...happy accident, I suppose. The bellsy sound was from a lego piece hitting a bowl, w/ reverb added. The most processing went into creating the low pad, made from stretching and tweaking a low bellsy hit. I'm using an Olympus LS-P2 stereo digital recorder - a big plus is that it's very compact for keeping in your pocket.



So creative!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 22, 2021)

Lego Legends by Todzilla!
Now NKS ready!

Sounds good to me


----------



## reutunes (Mar 22, 2021)

Brilliant track.

FYI: It’s “Lego”


----------



## tzilla (Mar 22, 2021)

reutunes said:


> Brilliant track.
> 
> FYI: It’s “Lego”


what did I Do?!!!?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 23, 2021)

tzilla said:


> what did I Do?!!!?


The plural of "Lego" is "Lego"... In the same way as "sheep". For some reason, Americans often use the word "Legos" which makes me irrationally angry. 😀


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Mar 23, 2021)

tzilla said:


> Super quick 2-minute video, my son and I recorded various plonks and plinks w/ LEGOs in a few different bowls, and on a thick cardboard gift boxj, I chopped up the recording and dragged about 80 nuggets into Kontakt - and I made a chill lofi track. The drums are just the raw sounds, even the kick...happy accident, I suppose. The bellsy sound was from a lego piece hitting a bowl, w/ reverb added. The most processing went into creating the low pad, made from stretching and tweaking a low bellsy hit. I'm using an Olympus LS-P2 stereo digital recorder - a big plus is that it's very compact for keeping in your pocket.



Awesome! And great beats


----------



## Markrs (Mar 23, 2021)

tzilla said:


> Super quick 2-minute video, my son and I recorded various plonks and plinks w/ LEGOs in a few different bowls, and on a thick cardboard gift boxj, I chopped up the recording and dragged about 80 nuggets into Kontakt - and I made a chill lofi track. The drums are just the raw sounds, even the kick...happy accident, I suppose. The bellsy sound was from a lego piece hitting a bowl, w/ reverb added. The most processing went into creating the low pad, made from stretching and tweaking a low bellsy hit. I'm using an Olympus LS-P2 stereo digital recorder - a big plus is that it's very compact for keeping in your pocket.



Who needs sample libraries?! Just make the sounds yourself. Looks like you had loads of fun with this


----------



## tzilla (Mar 23, 2021)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Awesome! And great beats


Thank you, G-writ3r!


----------



## tzilla (Mar 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Who needs sample libraries?! Just make the sounds yourself. Looks like you had loads of fun with this


haha, yes....nice to get the boys involved, too.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 24, 2021)

reutunes said:


> The plural of "Lego" is "Lego"... In the same way as "sheep". For some reason, Americans often use the word "Legos" which makes me irrationally angry. 😀


It's the sheep of toys! I did not know!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 24, 2021)

reutunes said:


> The plural of "Lego" is "Lego"... In the same way as "sheep". For some reason, Americans often use the word "Legos" which makes me irrationally angry. 😀


Lego my Legos. Weird hills to die on and all that. I'm pretty sure this is the kind of thing that none of us, not even Lego, gets to decide about. If Americans call them Legos, Legos it is in the US. That's certainly been the plural for me ever since I remember first encountering them back in the 1970s.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Mar 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> If Americans call them Legos, Legos it is in the US


still wrong though...


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 24, 2021)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> still wrong though...



Sorry, but the company doesn't get to dictate usage (even if their reasoning is to protect the trademark). I mean they can try to intervene and persuade (as they do here) but that's it. In the US, at least the parts of the country I've lived in, you'd be looked at very strangely indeed if you talked about Legos the way the LEGO company wants you to. I also like the fact that the LEGO company twitter account is called "LEGO," violating the very adjectival principle they espouse in the tweet. (The twitter handle is LEGO_Group, but it's not what they advertise as the "name.")


----------



## tzilla (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 24, 2021)

I’ve been doing movies with LEGO only in the past, but that’s another story.
Congratulations for your track !


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 24, 2021)

tzilla said:


> .


Congratulations Todd! You’ve started a heated VI Control “debate”!


----------



## tzilla (Mar 24, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Congratulations Todd! You’ve started a heated VI Control “debate”!


hey, we're up to TWO pages of comments. I'VE MADE IT NOW, LES!


----------



## robgb (Mar 24, 2021)

I think it's time for you guys to lego of this.


----------

